# MTB - Saturday 5/28/11 afternoon



## bvibert (May 24, 2011)

Looks like I'll have a window to ride in the early afternoon.  Say 12:30/1ish start time, depending on where.  Need to be home by 4, so nothing too long.  Thinking Nass or the Rez.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

I'm probably going to do an early morning ride(8ish) just need to be heading home by 11, got a picnic at 1.

Maybe I should make another thread.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, get your own damn thread! :uzi:

Seriously, I'd ride early if I could, but it's the last week for my kids soccer.  I'll be doing that from like 8:30 to 11.  Actually if not for soccer I'd probably do the Tyler Mill ride at 11.  Not in the cards this week though.


----------



## mattm59 (May 26, 2011)

I'm interested. 51 years old, hardtail, no big air stuff but love singletrack. Saw the morning ride, but I've got to roadie my kids band saturday night so afternoon looking better. Nass or Rez sounds good. Only did the Rez once, and never stone rd., but did Scoville probably 50 days last year.
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194730620571329


----------



## MLegg (May 27, 2011)

Planning to ride from the soccer fields parking lot about that same time (12:30 - 1:00). Care to join Bri ?  Anyone? I can lead, show some of the newer stuff. 1 1/2 - 2 hours if you need to leave early.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what my plans are for tomorrow now.  I have a lot going on at home.  I'll post up tonight what my plans are.  I may end up riding earlier instead... not sure...


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=95671


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=95671



Yeah yeah, not sure about _that_ early though.


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah yeah, not sure about _that_ early though.



I just need to be home by noon.


----------



## mattm59 (May 27, 2011)

12:30/1 fine by me.  Blue Dodge Dakota/Dawes haymaker/gray beard 860 two05 owe82seven

not 100% sure...may be in the middle of a project at home, but I'll try to make it.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

I may be there MLegg, don't wait for me if I don't make it.


----------



## MLegg (May 28, 2011)

1:00 it is. Soccer Fields parking lot.
Grey Pathfinder.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to be doing an earlier ride this time. We'll have to catch up another time.


----------



## mattm59 (May 28, 2011)

nice meeting you folks today. MLegg showed me how an experienced mountain biker rides these trails, and his guide service is much appreciated. I've got to work on conditioning and blood pressure issues (that's another post) but had so much fun, I'm skipping the sailboat/cockaponsett thing and going back tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2011)

Nice to meet yyou too. Glad the ride went well. We'll have to ride together sometime. I decided to head out a bit earlier so I could get home earlier, but then the ride ended up taking longer anyway.  Nice day to be riding, even if it was on the hot and humid side.


----------

